# Meet the New Girls!



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Meet my new girls! CHICKENS! Two Buff Orpingtons, One Silver Laced Wyandotte, and One Americana! These are my first backyard chickens, so I'm very excited! The black chick is named Snips, and the rest have yet to be named..


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Aww their adorable


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Congrats on the new additions! So cute


----------



## OntheDepp (Nov 16, 2017)

Congratulation on your 3 new adorable ladies.


----------

